# Exercise and chronic pain/arthritis



## annc (Jun 30, 2011)

I have had two hip replacements in the last seven months, and have low back problems.  Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi annc, sorry to hear about the problems you have. Has your doctor suggested anything? Perhaps swimming so your weight is supported and there is no stress on your joints? Maybe your GP could refer you to a physiotherapist who could recommend what exercises would best suit your restrictions. I hava also heard of seated Tai Chi and Yoga exercises that may be beneficial.

Hopefully some of our members with similar experiences will be able to help


----------



## Copepod (Jun 30, 2011)

Did you have physio treatment following your hip replacements? If so, the physio you saw would be best able to advise what sort of exercise is best for you. In general terms, walking is usually safe for everyone - you may need to experiment to find the best footwear and ground surfaces, as padded soles / insoles and footpaths or grass might be more comfortable than hard soled shoes or tarmac tracks. A pedometer can help you keep track of your steps, as 10,000 per day (approx 3 miles) is often recommended as a minimum target.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure if it would be any good. Hubby has osteoarthritis and has a seated tai chi DVD. I follow along with little feller, the movements are very gentle and you keep tehm within the range you feel at ease with.


----------

